# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  تأكيد غياب زيدان عن مباراة أميركا

## الحصن نيوز

<span style="font-family: Tahoma;">أكد الجهاز الطبي للمنتخب المصري لكرة القدم عدم قدرة محمد زيدان نجم هجوم الفريق على خوض المباراة المرتقبة غداً الأحد أمام المنتخب الأميركي في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الثانية بالدور الأول لبطولة كأس القارات 2009 التي تستضيفها جنوب أفريقيا حاليا وحتى 28 حزيران/يونيو الحالي.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

